# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Обновление платформы 1С 8.2

## Nataly42

Добрый день!!! Подскажите плиз, стоит платформа 1с Предприятие корп  8.2.19.83  при обновлении конфигурации до  редакции 2.0 (2.0.66.13) просит обновить платформу не ниже 8.3.8.1747, скачиваю , устанавливаю, при загрузке данных снова возвращается  8.2.19.83. Что не так подскажите Спасибо!!  Извиняюсь за сумбур, я не програмист!!!:(:(

----------


## Online_Z

в окне выбора информационных баз нажмите кнопку "Изменить", в открывшихся настройках будет поле "Версия 1С:Предприятия" в котором укажите 8.3

----------

Nataly42 (22.03.2017)

----------


## Online_Z

Чтобы было понятнее рисуночек нашел ))

----------

Nataly42 (22.03.2017)

----------


## avm3110

> скачиваю , устанавливаю, при загрузке данных снова возвращается  8.2.19.83. Что не так подскажите Спасибо!!  Извиняюсь за сумбур, я не програмист!!!:(:(


Ну тут правило - установил новую платформы - снеси старую, не создавай помойки без острой необходимости.

----------

Nataly42 (22.03.2017)

----------

